# 24 hour short ribs



## murraysmokin (Jan 29, 2017)

In each bag I put one short rib seasoned with salt & pepper, sprig of rosemary, crushed clove of garlic, tbs tomato paste, & a slpash of red wine.  Sealed the bags up & in the sous vide for 24 hrs. at 180...steained the cooking liquid skimmed the fat & reduced finished w/ salt & pepper & a splash of balsamic vinegar.   Put the short ribs in pan & about 10 minutes under the broiler.

Holy goodness.













20170128_163715.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 29, 2017


















20170129_165226.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 29, 2017


















20170129_165448.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## bellaru (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy goodness indeed!
Looks great, nice work


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 29, 2017)

Bellaru said:


> Holy goodness indeed!
> Looks great, nice work



Thanks that long cook on these was crazy, buttery melt in your mouth.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 29, 2017)

Looks good . How was the texture of the meat ?


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 29, 2017)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good . How was the texture of the meat ?



The texture was great really tender almost buttery with the marbling in there...will def be done again.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

About all I can say is WOW!

They look delicious!

Al


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 30, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> About all I can say is WOW!
> 
> They look delicious!
> 
> Al



Thanks Al they really did turn out good.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks tasty! I have some beef ribs I have been thinking about doing. Not sure I'll Sous Vide them though.


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 30, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! I have some beef ribs I have been thinking about doing. Not sure I'll Sous Vide them though.



DS...i would normally braise them in the dutch oven but wanted to give this a go & am glad i did they were very good.  The juice made for a great reduction sauce.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 31, 2017)

I keep lingering over the short ribs at the grocery. You've convinced me me to pick some up next time!


----------



## murraysmokin (Jan 31, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I keep lingering over the short ribs at the grocery. You've convinced me me to pick some up next time!



Heck yeah these were on sale couldnt go wrong.


----------

